# Solved: OuterInfo...



## wolfgangam (May 23, 2007)

i have a problem with this program, OuterInfo, keep coming back.. she installs in my computer and then i can see her in the start menu and i choose uninstall there but then she comes back a couple of days later... 
here is a HijackThis Log.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:21, on 2007-05-25
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16441)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\avp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Cyberlink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\avp.exe
D:\Program Files\1st Security Agent screen Lock\newadmin.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDLL32.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PPATCH~1\msiexec.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\wcescomm.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\rapimgr.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgalry.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
D:\Program Files\Azureus\Azureus.exe
D:\Program Files\Steam\steam.exe
D:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZinw12.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Haim\Desktop\Software\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.yahoo.com/
O1 - Hosts: 85.17.40.246 www.torrentbytes.net
O1 - Hosts: 85.17.40.247 tracker.torrentbytes.net
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - d:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: FlashFXP Helper for Internet Explorer - {E5A1691B-D188-4419-AD02-90002030B8EE} - d:\PROGRA~1\FlashFXP\IEFlash.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [00saskda] "d:\Program Files\1st Security Agent screen Lock\newadmin.exe" saskda
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RunDLL32.exe NvMCTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iair] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PPATCH~1\msiexec.exe" -vt yazb
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\wcescomm.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbars\Restrictions present
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\npjpi160_01.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\npjpi160_01.dll
O9 - Extra button: Web Anti-Virus - {1F460357-8A94-4D71-9CA3-AA4ACF32ED8E} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\scieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8 - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: ??÷? - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20061205/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {5CD4310E-88FB-43C1-BE24-5F3FA9C5C9D1} (KooPlayer Control) - http://www.tvkoo.com/update/KooPlayer.ocx
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/EN-US/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1162413966968
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} (DivXBrowserPlugin Object) - http://download.divx.com/player/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1162891642762
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{4A58B82A-8D54-4A3C-A930-419F4E23F363}: NameServer = 194.90.1.5,212.143.212.143
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{4A58B82A-8D54-4A3C-A930-419F4E23F363}: NameServer = 194.90.1.5,212.143.212.143
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{4A58B82A-8D54-4A3C-A930-419F4E23F363}: NameServer = 194.90.1.5,212.143.212.143
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: klogon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\klogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0 (AVP) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\avp.exe" -r (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - D:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Cyberlink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe

Thnx.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Run HijackThis and click Open the *Misc Tools* section
Click Open Uninstall Manager, Save list and save the log to your Desktop.
A list of programs will open in Notepad. Post the contents of the log here in your next reply.


----------



## wolfgangam (May 23, 2007)

thnx for trying to help, here is the log:


???? ?????? ????? ??????? 3.19.0133
?????? ?? ??????? 3.19.0132
1st Security Agent
Ad-Aware SE Professional
Adobe Bridge 1.0
Adobe Common File Installer
Adobe Flash Player 9 ActiveX
Adobe Help Center 1.0
Adobe Photoshop CS2
Adobe Reader 7.0.9
Adobe Shockwave Player
Adobe Stock Photos 1.0
Anycall Media Studio 3.0
Apple Software Update
ArtMoney SE v7.22
Ashampoo Burning Studio 6
Azureus
BitPim 0.9.14
BREW Tools Suite v2.0.0
BS.Player PRO
BSPlayer
CDCheck
CloneCD
Destinator Console
DivX Web Player
EasyRecovery Professional
EasyTune5
EditPlus 2
FIFA 07
File Recover 6.1
FlashFXP v3
GoldWave v5.20
Google Earth
GTA San Andreas
Hamachi 1.0.2.1
High Definition Audio Driver Package - KB888111
HijackThis 1.99.1
HLSW v1.1.6
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Format SDK (KB902344)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB896344)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB909394)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB914440)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915865)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB926239)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB928388)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB929120)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB935448)
HP Image Zone 4.2
HP PSC & OfficeJet 4.2
HP Software Update
iTunes
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 9
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment 6
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment 6 Update 1
Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0
K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 2.01
Larry Smith's Targumatik 2000
MakeDVD 2.0
Maple 11
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB886903)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0
Microsoft ActiveSync 4.0
Microsoft Base Smart Card Cryptographic Service Provider Package
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007
Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Groove Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office XP Professional ?? FrontPage
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
mIRC
Mozilla Firefox (2.0.0.1)
MPEG Encoder 3
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB925672)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
MSXML 6.0 Parser
MTA: Race for San Andreas 1.1.1
Need for Speed&#8482; Carbon
Need for Speed&#8482; Most Wanted
Nero 7 Premium
NVIDIA Drivers
overland
PCLink2003
PCLink2003_880
PianoFX STUDIO 4.0
PowerDVD
PowerProducer
QPST
QuickTime
RealPlayer
REALTEK GbE & FE Ethernet PCI-E NIC Driver
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Refresher
Registry Mechanic 6.0
ReNamer
RM Downloader 2.7.1.600 2006.09.20
Samsung Anycall CDMA Driver
Samsung Anycall HSP Driver
SAMSUNG CDMA Modem Driver Set
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Excel 2007 (KB934670)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 (KB917283)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 (KB922770)
Security Update for Office 2007 (KB934062)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB928090)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB931768)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB911564)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 6.4 (KB925398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB890046)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893756)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896358)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896423)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896424)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896428)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899587)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899589)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB900725)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901017)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901190)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB902400)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB904706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908519)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911567)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911927)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912919)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913580)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914388)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914389)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917344)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917537)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917953)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918118)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918439)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918899)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB919007)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920213)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920670)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920685)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921883)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922616)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922819)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923694)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923980)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924496)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925486)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925902)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927779)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928843)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB930178)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931261)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931784)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB932168)
SmartWhois
Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.4
Steam
TCPMP
Test Drive Unlimited
The Sims
The Sims 2
TMPGEnc 3.0 XPress
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Double Agent
Ulead GIF Animator 5 TBYB
Update for Office 2007 (KB932080)
Update for Office 2007 (KB933688)
Update for Office 2007 (KB934393)
Update for Outlook 2007 Junk Email Filter (KB934655)
Update for Windows XP (KB894391)
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB900485)
Update for Windows XP (KB900930)
Update for Windows XP (KB904942)
Update for Windows XP (KB908531)
Update for Windows XP (KB910437)
Update for Windows XP (KB911280)
Update for Windows XP (KB916595)
Update for Windows XP (KB920342)
Update for Windows XP (KB920872)
Update for Windows XP (KB922582)
Update for Windows XP (KB925720)
Update for Windows XP (KB925876)
Update for Windows XP (KB927891)
Update for Windows XP (KB929338)
Update for Windows XP (KB930916)
Update for Windows XP (KB931836)
Update for Word 2007 (KB934173)
Ventrilo Client
Ventrilo Server
Windows Communication Foundation
Windows Imaging Component
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format SDK Hotfix - KB891122
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Presentation Foundation
Windows Rights Management Client Backwards Compatibility SP2
Windows Rights Management Client with Service Pack 2
Windows Workflow Foundation
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873339
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885835
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885836
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885884
Windows XP Hotfix - KB886185
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887472
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888302
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890859
Windows XP Hotfix - KB891781
WinRAR archiver
WM Recorder 11.2
XoftSpySE
XPlay 2


----------



## wolfgangam (May 23, 2007)

the Anycall Media Studio 3.0 does not apper in the add/remove at the control pannle


----------



## wolfgangam (May 23, 2007)

thsi morning my anti-virus- kaspersky found some things and the OuterInfo was again installed on my computer. Pls Help me! here is a picture with the things the anti-virus found.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Download and run this uninstaller:
http://www.outerinfo.com/OiUninstaller.exe

Download ComboFix from *Here* or *Here* to your Desktop. 

Double click *combofix.exe * and follow the prompts.
When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Post that log and a *HiJackthis* log in your next reply
*Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window while its running. That may cause it to stall*


----------



## wolfgangam (May 23, 2007)

ComBoFix Log-::
"Haim" - 2007-05-26 20:44:48 Service Pack 2 
ComboFix 07-05.21.6.V - Running from: "C:\Documents and Settings\Haim\Desktop\Software\"

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2007-04-05 to 2007-05-26 ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2007-05-22 12:26 dr--s----	C:\WINDOWS\a?sembly
2007-05-18 11:40 d--------	C:\Recover2
2007-05-18 00:03 d--------	C:\Program Files\Ontrack
2007-05-18 00:02 d--------	C:\Recover
2007-05-17 15:32 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\Haim\APPLIC~1\IE7pro
2007-05-15 12:26 d--------	C:\Program Files\DivX
2007-05-09 03:17 d--------	C:\Program Files\Microsoft CAPICOM 2.1.0.2
2007-05-08 14:41 d--------	C:\Program Files\MSXML 6.0
2007-05-08 14:38 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\XPSViewer
2007-05-08 14:37 d--------	C:\Program Files\Reference Assemblies
2007-05-08 14:31	14,048	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\spmsg2.dll
2007-05-08 14:30 d--------	C:\c28c88e2cdfb21978b9f06
2007-05-06 14:06 d--------	C:\Program Files\QuickTime
2007-04-28 13:53 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\Spybot - Search & Destroy

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2007-05-26 17:50:28	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\Haim\APPLIC~1\Azureus
2007-05-26 17:45:04	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab
2007-05-23 10:43:44	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\Haim\APPLIC~1\Hamachi
2007-05-23 10:10:38	26,056	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\hamachi.sys
2007-05-18 21:38:21	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\Haim\APPLIC~1\BSplayer Pro
2007-05-17 21:04:19	--------	d--h--w	C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2007-05-08 11:41:03	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\MSBuild
2007-04-26 08:07:06	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\Haim\APPLIC~1\ppstream
2007-04-23 09:54:07	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\Haim\APPLIC~1\Media Player Classic
2007-04-22 19:27:21	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger
2007-04-22 13:09:16	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\mop
2007-04-22 12:36:14	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\K-Lite Codec Pack
2007-04-21 08:07:03	11,188	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sscdwhnt.sys
2007-04-21 08:07:03	11,188	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sscdwh.sys
2007-04-21 08:07:02	80,272	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sscdbus.sys
2007-04-21 08:07:02	137,884	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sscdmdm.sys
2007-04-21 08:07:02	11,877	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sscdcmnt.sys
2007-04-21 08:07:02	11,877	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sscdcm.sys
2007-04-21 08:07:02	10,864	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sscdmdfl.sys
2007-04-20 21:56:30	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\Haim\APPLIC~1\Help
2007-04-18 16:12:23	2,854,400	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msi.dll
2007-04-02 14:02:06	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\iTunes
2007-04-02 14:02:00	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\iPod
2007-03-29 20:44:31	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Apple Software Update
2007-03-23 03:07:56	1,683,280	------w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\XpsSvcs.dll
2007-03-23 03:07:54	583,504	------w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\XPSSHHDR.dll
2007-03-22 17:25:02	124,928	------w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\prntvpt.dll
2007-03-22 11:04:55	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync
2007-03-19 17:24:58	15,505,200	----a-w	C:\IE7-WindowsXP-x86-enu.exe
2007-03-19 14:04:36	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\Haim\APPLIC~1\Ulead Systems
2007-03-19 12:56:35	36,864	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\maplec.dll
2007-03-19 12:56:35	147,456	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WMIMPLEX.dll
2007-03-19 12:55:47	--------	d--h--w	C:\Program Files\Zero G Registry
2007-03-18 16:43:17	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Xuisoft
2007-03-17 13:43:01	292,864	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsrv.dll
2007-03-16 15:53:31	114,688	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\liclock.dll
2007-03-10 15:32:28	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\Haim\APPLIC~1\Ashampoo
2007-03-08 15:36:28	577,536	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\user32.dll
2007-03-08 15:36:28	40,960	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\mf3216.dll
2007-03-08 15:36:28	281,600	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\gdi32.dll
2007-03-08 13:47:48	1,843,584	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\win32k.sys
2007-03-04 09:08:06	108,144	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\CmdLineExt.dll
2007-02-21 18:00:28	10,752	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ff_vfw.dll
2007-02-05 20:17:02	185,344	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\upnphost.dll

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects]
{53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F}=d:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll [2005-05-31 01:04]
{72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E}=C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL [2006-10-27 01:48]
{761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43}=C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll [2007-03-14 03:43]
{9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6}=C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll [2006-07-07 13:29]
{E5A1691B-D188-4419-AD02-90002030B8EE}=d:\PROGRA~1\FlashFXP\IEFlash.dll [2006-03-31 23:27]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"NvCplDaemon"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll" [2006-08-11 22:43]
"AVP"="C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\avp.exe" [2006-11-08 19:28]
"00saskda"="d:\Program Files\1st Security Agent screen Lock\newadmin.exe" [2007-01-15 15:14]
"TkBellExe"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" [2007-01-28 23:25]
"NvMediaCenter"="NvMCTray.dll" [2006-08-11 22:43 C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmctray.dll]
"RegistryMechanic"="" []
"NeroFilterCheck"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe" [2006-01-12 16:40]
"iTunesHelper"="C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2007-03-14 19:05]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe" [2007-03-14 03:43]
"QuickTime Task"="C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2007-04-27 09:41]
"Alcmtr"="ALCMTR.EXE" []

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2004-08-04 01:56]
"MSMSGS"="C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" [2004-10-13 19:24]
"Steam"="" []
"Iair"="C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PPATCH~1\msiexec.exe" [2007-01-14 16:36]
"H/PC Connection Agent"="C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\wcescomm.exe" [2005-11-15 20:44]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"HideShutdownScripts"=0 (0x0)
"RunLogonScriptSync"=0 (0x0)
"RunStartupScriptSync"=0 (0x0)
"HideStartupScripts"=0 (0x0)

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"NoDispCPL"=0 (0x0)
"NoDispAppearancePage"=0 (0x0)
"NoDispBackgroundPage"=0 (0x0)
"NoDispScrSavPage"=0 (0x0)
"NoDispSettingsPage"=0 (0x0)
"NoVisualStyleChoice"=0 (0x0)
"NoColorChoice"=0 (0x0)
"NoSizeChoice"=0 (0x0)
"DisableTaskMgr"=0 (0x0)
"DisableLockWorkstation"=0 (0x0)
"DisableChangePassword"=0 (0x0)
"HideLogonScripts"=0 (0x0)
"HideLogoffScripts"=0 (0x0)
"HideLegacyLogonScripts"=0 (0x0)

[HKEY_USERS\.default\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"NoDispCPL"=0 (0x0)
"NoDispAppearancePage"=0 (0x0)
"NoDispBackgroundPage"=0 (0x0)
"NoDispScrSavPage"=0 (0x0)
"NoDispSettingsPage"=0 (0x0)
"NoVisualStyleChoice"=0 (0x0)
"NoColorChoice"=0 (0x0)
"NoSizeChoice"=0 (0x0)
"DisableRegistryTools"=0 (0x0)
"DisableTaskMgr"=0 (0x0)
"DisableLockWorkstation"=0 (0x0)
"DisableChangePassword"=0 (0x0)
"HideLogonScripts"=0 (0x0)
"HideLogoffScripts"=0 (0x0)
"HideLegacyLogonScripts"=0 (0x0)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\explorer]
"NoWelcomeScreen"=0 (0x0)

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\explorer]
"NoThemesTab"=0 (0x0)
"NoChangeKeyboardNavigationIndicators"=0 (0x0)
"NoChangeAnimation"=0 (0x0)
"NoAddPrinter"=0 (0x0)
"NoDeletePrinter"=0 (0x0)
"RestrictCpl"=0 (0x0)
"DisallowCpl"=0 (0x0)
"NoViewOnDrive"=0 (0x0)
"RestrictRun"=0 (0x0)
"DisallowRun"=0 (0x0)
"NoRecycleFiles"=0 (0x0)
"ForceRecycleBinSize"=0 (0x0)
"NoSharedDocuments"=0 (0x0)
"NoPropertiesMyComputer"=0 (0x0)
"NoPropertiesMyDocuments"=0 (0x0)
"NoPropertiesRecycleBin"=0 (0x0)
"NoManageMyComputerVerb"=0 (0x0)
"NoDesktop"=0 (0x0)
"NoCustomizeWebView"=0 (0x0)
"NoSaveSettings"=0 (0x0)
"NoViewContextMenu"=0 (0x0)
"NoFileMenu"=0 (0x0)
"NoShellSearchButton"=0 (0x0)
"ClearRecentDocsOnExit"=0 (0x0)
"NoWinKeys"=0 (0x0)
"NoFileAssociate"=0 (0x0)
"NoDFSTab"=0 (0x0)
"NoHardwareTab"=0 (0x0)
"NoSecurityTab"=0 (0x0)
"NoInstrumentation"=0 (0x0)
"NoCustomizeThisFolder"=0 (0x0)
"NoWebView"=0 (0x0)
"DontShowSuperHidden"=0 (0x0)
"NoOnlinePrintsWizard"=0 (0x0)
"NoPublishingWizard"=0 (0x0)
"NoRun"=0 (0x0)
"NoSetTaskbar"=0 (0x0)
"NoSMConfigurePrograms"=0 (0x0)
"NoRecentDocsMenu"=0 (0x0)
"NoSMMyPictures"=0 (0x0)
"NoStartMenuMyMusic"=0 (0x0)
"NoSMMyDocs"=0 (0x0)
"NoStartMenuNetworkPlaces"=0 (0x0)
"NoFavoritesMenu"=0 (0x0)
"NoSMHelp"=0 (0x0)
"NoHelp"=0 (0x0)
"NoNetworkConnections"=0 (0x0)
"NoCommonGroups"=0 (0x0)
"NoFind"=0 (0x0)
"NoWindowsUpdate"=0 (0x0)
"NoFolderOptions"=0 (0x0)
"NoChangeStartMenu"=0 (0x0)
"NoRecentDocsHistory"=0 (0x0)
"NoStartMenuMFUprogramsList"=0 (0x0)
"NoStartMenuPinnedList"=0 (0x0)
"NoUserNameInStartMenu"=0 (0x0)
"NoStartMenuMorePrograms"=0 (0x0)
"NoStartMenuEjectPC"=0 (0x0)
"NoSimpleStartMenu"=0 (0x0)
"ForceStartMenuLogoff"=0 (0x0)
"StartMenuLogoff"=0 (0x0)
"NoStartMenuSubFolders"=0 (0x0)
"NoDisconnect"=0 (0x0)
"NoNtSecurity"=0 (0x0)
"NoSetFolders"=0 (0x0)
"GreyMSIAds"=0 (0x0)
"ForceMaxRecentDocs"=0 (0x0)
"NoSMBalloonTip"=0 (0x0)
"NoSMBalloonTips"=0 (0x0)
"NoTrayContextMenu"=0 (0x0)
"NoTrayItemsDisplay"=0 (0x0)
"LockTaskbar"=0 (0x0)
"HideClock"=0 (0x0)
"NoToolbarsOnTaskbar"=0 (0x0)
"NoStartBanner"=00000000
"NoTaskGrouping"=0 (0x0)
"NoActiveDesktop"=0 (0x0)
"NoActiveDesktopChanges"=0 (0x0)
"ForceActiveDesktopOn"=0 (0x0)
"NoWebServices"=0 (0x0)
"NoFileUrl"=0 (0x0)
"NoInternetIcon"=0 (0x0)
"NoBandCustomize"=0 (0x0)
"NoToolbarCustomize"=0 (0x0)
"NoExpandedNewMenu"=0 (0x0)
"SpecifyDefaultButtons"=0 (0x0)
"NoNetConnectDisconnect"=0 (0x0)
"NoRecentDocsNetHood"=0 (0x0)
"EnforceShellExtensionSecurity"=0 (0x0)
"NoLowDiskSpaceChecks"=0 (0x0)
"NoClose"=0 (0x0)
"NoLogOff"=0 (0x0)
"NoRunasInstallPrompt"=0 (0x0)
"PromptRunasInstallNetPath"=1 (0x1)
"NoResolveTrack"=0 (0x0)
"NoResolveSearch"=0 (0x0)
"LinkResolveIgnoreLinkInfo"=0 (0x0)
"NoDevMgrUpdate"=0 (0x0)
"NoDesktopCleanupWizard"=0 (0x0)
"NoThumbnailCache"=0 (0x0)
"NoCDBurning"=0 (0x0)
"ForceCopyAclwithFile"=0 (0x0)
"StartRunNoHOMEPATH"=0 (0x0)

[HKEY_USERS\.default\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\explorer]
"NoThemesTab"=0 (0x0)
"NoChangeKeyboardNavigationIndicators"=0 (0x0)
"NoChangeAnimation"=0 (0x0)
"NoAddPrinter"=0 (0x0)
"NoDeletePrinter"=0 (0x0)
"RestrictCpl"=0 (0x0)
"DisallowCpl"=0 (0x0)
"NoViewOnDrive"=0 (0x0)
"RestrictRun"=0 (0x0)
"DisallowRun"=0 (0x0)
"NoRecycleFiles"=0 (0x0)
"ForceRecycleBinSize"=0 (0x0)
"NoSharedDocuments"=0 (0x0)
"NoPropertiesMyComputer"=0 (0x0)
"NoPropertiesMyDocuments"=0 (0x0)
"NoPropertiesRecycleBin"=0 (0x0)
"NoManageMyComputerVerb"=0 (0x0)
"NoDesktop"=0 (0x0)
"NoCustomizeWebView"=0 (0x0)
"NoSaveSettings"=0 (0x0)
"NoViewContextMenu"=0 (0x0)
"NoFileMenu"=0 (0x0)
"NoShellSearchButton"=0 (0x0)
"ClearRecentDocsOnExit"=0 (0x0)
"NoWinKeys"=0 (0x0)
"NoFileAssociate"=0 (0x0)
"NoDFSTab"=0 (0x0)
"NoHardwareTab"=0 (0x0)
"NoSecurityTab"=0 (0x0)
"NoInstrumentation"=0 (0x0)
"NoCustomizeThisFolder"=0 (0x0)
"NoWebView"=0 (0x0)
"DontShowSuperHidden"=0 (0x0)
"NoOnlinePrintsWizard"=0 (0x0)
"NoPublishingWizard"=0 (0x0)
"NoRun"=0 (0x0)
"NoSetTaskbar"=0 (0x0)
"NoSMConfigurePrograms"=0 (0x0)
"NoRecentDocsMenu"=0 (0x0)
"NoSMMyPictures"=0 (0x0)
"NoStartMenuMyMusic"=0 (0x0)
"NoSMMyDocs"=0 (0x0)
"NoStartMenuNetworkPlaces"=0 (0x0)
"NoFavoritesMenu"=0 (0x0)
"NoSMHelp"=0 (0x0)
"NoHelp"=0 (0x0)
"NoNetworkConnections"=0 (0x0)
"NoCommonGroups"=0 (0x0)
"NoFind"=0 (0x0)
"NoWindowsUpdate"=0 (0x0)
"NoFolderOptions"=0 (0x0)
"NoChangeStartMenu"=0 (0x0)
"NoRecentDocsHistory"=0 (0x0)
"NoStartMenuMFUprogramsList"=0 (0x0)
"NoStartMenuPinnedList"=0 (0x0)
"NoUserNameInStartMenu"=0 (0x0)
"NoStartMenuMorePrograms"=0 (0x0)
"NoStartMenuEjectPC"=0 (0x0)
"NoSimpleStartMenu"=0 (0x0)
"ForceStartMenuLogoff"=0 (0x0)
"StartMenuLogoff"=0 (0x0)
"NoStartMenuSubFolders"=0 (0x0)
"NoDisconnect"=0 (0x0)
"NoNtSecurity"=0 (0x0)
"NoSetFolders"=0 (0x0)
"GreyMSIAds"=0 (0x0)
"ForceMaxRecentDocs"=0 (0x0)
"NoSMBalloonTip"=0 (0x0)
"NoSMBalloonTips"=0 (0x0)
"NoTrayContextMenu"=0 (0x0)
"NoTrayItemsDisplay"=0 (0x0)
"LockTaskbar"=0 (0x0)
"HideClock"=0 (0x0)
"NoToolbarsOnTaskbar"=0 (0x0)
"NoStartBanner"=00000000
"NoTaskGrouping"=0 (0x0)
"NoActiveDesktop"=0 (0x0)
"NoActiveDesktopChanges"=0 (0x0)
"ForceActiveDesktopOn"=0 (0x0)
"NoWebServices"=0 (0x0)
"NoFileUrl"=0 (0x0)
"NoInternetIcon"=0 (0x0)
"NoBandCustomize"=0 (0x0)
"NoToolbarCustomize"=0 (0x0)
"NoExpandedNewMenu"=0 (0x0)
"SpecifyDefaultButtons"=0 (0x0)
"NoNetConnectDisconnect"=0 (0x0)
"NoRecentDocsNetHood"=0 (0x0)
"EnforceShellExtensionSecurity"=0 (0x0)
"NoLowDiskSpaceChecks"=0 (0x0)
"NoClose"=0 (0x0)
"NoLogOff"=0 (0x0)
"NoRunasInstallPrompt"=0 (0x0)
"PromptRunasInstallNetPath"=1 (0x1)
"NoResolveTrack"=0 (0x0)
"NoResolveSearch"=0 (0x0)
"LinkResolveIgnoreLinkInfo"=0 (0x0)
"NoDevMgrUpdate"=0 (0x0)
"NoDesktopCleanupWizard"=0 (0x0)
"NoThumbnailCache"=0 (0x0)
"NoCDBurning"=0 (0x0)
"ForceCopyAclwithFile"=0 (0x0)
"StartRunNoHOMEPATH"=0 (0x0)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ShellExecuteHooks]
"{B5A7F190-DDA6-4420-B3BA-52453494E6CD}"="C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL" [2006-10-27 01:48]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk]
path=C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnkCommon Startup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Microsoft Office.lnk]
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\Microsoft Office.lnkCommon Startup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^Haim^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Adobe Gamma.lnk]
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\Adobe Gamma.lnkStartup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Anycall Photo Post-It]
D:\Anycall\MediaStudio3.0\PostIt\Postit.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\CloneCDTray]
"d:\Program Files\SlySoft\CloneCD\CloneCDTray.exe" /s

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\DAEMON Tools]
"d:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\LanguageShortcut]
"d:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\MDDiskProtect.exe]
C:\Program Files\Mediafour\MacDrive\MDDiskProtect.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Mediafour Mac Volume Notifications]
"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mediafour\MACVNTFY.EXE" /auto

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Mediafour XPlay Tray Notification Icon]
C:\Program Files\Mediafour\XPlay\XPTRYICN.EXE

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\NeroFilterCheck]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\RemoteControl]
"d:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\SkyTel]
SkyTel.EXE

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Steam]

*Newly Created Service* -PROCEXP90

Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
2007-05-21 12:54:00 C:\WINDOWS\tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
2007-05-26 09:44:54 C:\WINDOWS\tasks\XoftSpySE.job

********************************************************************

catchme 0.3.660 W2K/XP/Vista - userland rootkit detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2007-05-26 20:50:10
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0

********************************************************************

Completion time: 2007-05-26 20:51:28

--- E O F ---

HijackThis LOG----::
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 20:53:26, on 5/26/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16441)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Cyberlink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\avp.exe
D:\Program Files\1st Security Agent screen Lock\newadmin.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDLL32.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PPATCH~1\msiexec.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\wcescomm.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\rapimgr.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgalry.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
D:\Program Files\Steam\steam.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\avp.exe
D:\Program Files\Ventrilo\Ventrilo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Haim\Desktop\Software\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.yahoo.com/
O1 - Hosts: 85.17.40.246 www.torrentbytes.net
O1 - Hosts: 85.17.40.247 tracker.torrentbytes.net
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - d:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: FlashFXP Helper for Internet Explorer - {E5A1691B-D188-4419-AD02-90002030B8EE} - d:\PROGRA~1\FlashFXP\IEFlash.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [00saskda] "d:\Program Files\1st Security Agent screen Lock\newadmin.exe" saskda
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RunDLL32.exe NvMCTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iair] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PPATCH~1\msiexec.exe" -vt yazb
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\wcescomm.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbars\Restrictions present
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\npjpi160_01.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\npjpi160_01.dll
O9 - Extra button: Web Anti-Virus - {1F460357-8A94-4D71-9CA3-AA4ACF32ED8E} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\scieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8 - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: ??÷? - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20061205/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {5CD4310E-88FB-43C1-BE24-5F3FA9C5C9D1} (KooPlayer Control) - http://www.tvkoo.com/update/KooPlayer.ocx
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/EN-US/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1162413966968
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} (DivXBrowserPlugin Object) - http://download.divx.com/player/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1162891642762
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{4A58B82A-8D54-4A3C-A930-419F4E23F363}: NameServer = 194.90.1.5,212.143.212.143
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{4A58B82A-8D54-4A3C-A930-419F4E23F363}: NameServer = 194.90.1.5,212.143.212.143
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{4A58B82A-8D54-4A3C-A930-419F4E23F363}: NameServer = 194.90.1.5,212.143.212.143
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: klogon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\klogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0 (AVP) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\avp.exe" -r (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - D:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Cyberlink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

O1 - Hosts: 85.17.40.246 www.torrentbytes.net
O1 - Hosts: 85.17.40.247 tracker.torrentbytes.net
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iair] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PPATCH~1\msiexec.exe" -vt yazb

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune. 
*This program is for XP and Windows 2000 only*
 
Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program. 
Under *Main* choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 

*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.

Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.

*Download and scan with* *SUPERAntiSpyware* Free for Home Users
Double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware.exe* and use the default settings for installation. 
An icon will be created on your desktop. Double-click that icon to launch the program. 
If asked to update the program definitions, click "*Yes*". If not, update the definitions before scanning by selecting "*Check for Updates*". (_If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download and unzip them from here._) 
Under "*Configuration and Preferences*", click the *Preferences* button. 
Click the *Scanning Control* tab. 
Under *Scanner Options* make sure the following are checked _(leave all others unchecked)_:
_Close browsers before scanning._ 
_Scan for tracking cookies._ 
_Terminate memory threats before quarantining._

Click the "*Close*" button to leave the control center screen. 
Back on the main screen, under "*Scan for Harmful Software*" click *Scan your computer*. 
On the left, make sure you check *C:\Fixed Drive*. 
On the right, under "*Complete Scan*", choose *Perform Complete Scan*. 
Click "*Next*" to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer. 
After the scan is complete, a Scan Summary box will appear with potentially harmful items that were detected. Click "*OK*". 
Make sure everything has a checkmark next to it and click "*Next*". 
A notification will appear that "_Quarantine and Removal is Complete_". Click "*OK*" and then click the "*Finish*" button to return to the main menu. 
If asked if you want to reboot, click "*Yes*". 
To retrieve the removal information after reboot, launch SUPERAntispyware again.
_Click *Preferences*, then click the *Statistics/Logs* tab._ 
_Under Scanner Logs, double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log*._ 
_If there are several logs, click the current dated log and press *View log*. A text file will open in your default text editor._ 
*Please copy and paste the Scan Log results in your next reply with a new hijackthis log.*

Click *Close* to exit the program.


----------



## wolfgangam (May 23, 2007)

*Here is the Scan Log: *
SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 05/27/2007 at 01:35 AM

Application Version : 3.8.1002

Core Rules Database Version : 3245
Trace Rules Database Version: 1256

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 03:13:23

Memory items scanned : 575
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 8748
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 297514
File threats detected : 12

Unclassified.Unknown Origin
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HAIM\DESKTOP\INTERVIDEO_WINDVR_V3.0\KEYGEN\KEYGEN.NFO

Adware.ClickSpring/Outer Info Network
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HAIM\DESKTOP\OIUNINSTALLER.EXE

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Recover2\Documents and Settings\Lidor\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Recover2\Documents and Settings\Lidor\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Recover2\Documents and Settings\Lidor\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Recover2\Documents and Settings\Lidor\Cookies\[email protected]imedia.co[2].txt
C:\Recover2\Documents and Settings\Lidor\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Recover2\Documents and Settings\Lidor\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Recover2\Documents and Settings\Lidor\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Recover2\Documents and Settings\Lidor\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt

Adware.WhenU
D:\PROGRAM FILES\DAEMON TOOLS\SETUPDTSB.EXE

*Here is Hijackthis Log: *

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 01:44:24, on 5/27/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16441)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\avp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Cyberlink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\avp.exe
D:\Program Files\1st Security Agent screen Lock\newadmin.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDLL32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\wcescomm.exe
D:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\rapimgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgalry.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Haim\Desktop\Software\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.yahoo.com/
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - d:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: FlashFXP Helper for Internet Explorer - {E5A1691B-D188-4419-AD02-90002030B8EE} - d:\PROGRA~1\FlashFXP\IEFlash.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [00saskda] "d:\Program Files\1st Security Agent screen Lock\newadmin.exe" saskda
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RunDLL32.exe NvMCTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\wcescomm.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] D:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbars\Restrictions present
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\npjpi160_01.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\npjpi160_01.dll
O9 - Extra button: Web Anti-Virus - {1F460357-8A94-4D71-9CA3-AA4ACF32ED8E} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\scieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8 - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: ??÷? - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20061205/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {5CD4310E-88FB-43C1-BE24-5F3FA9C5C9D1} (KooPlayer Control) - http://www.tvkoo.com/update/KooPlayer.ocx
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/EN-US/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1162413966968
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} (DivXBrowserPlugin Object) - http://download.divx.com/player/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1162891642762
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{4A58B82A-8D54-4A3C-A930-419F4E23F363}: NameServer = 194.90.1.5,212.143.212.143
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{4A58B82A-8D54-4A3C-A930-419F4E23F363}: NameServer = 194.90.1.5,212.143.212.143
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{4A58B82A-8D54-4A3C-A930-419F4E23F363}: NameServer = 194.90.1.5,212.143.212.143
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - D:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: klogon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\klogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0 (AVP) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\avp.exe" -r (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - D:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Cyberlink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe


----------



## wolfgangam (May 23, 2007)

its all fixed now?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Looks fine!

You can remove all of the tools I requested you to load and their associated files and folders.

SUPERAntiSpyware is a trial version, you can remove that when the trial period has expired.

It's a good idea to Flush your System Restore after removing malware: 
Turn off system restore and then turn it back on: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310405

Here are some additional links for you to check out.

Secunia software inspector & update checker

Good free tools and advice on how to tighten your security settings.

Security Help Tools


----------

